# high nitrite



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

according to the test thingie its at like 3.3 the ammonia test was 0 i did a 20% water change like 3 days ago is it high because of that or should i do somethin to lower it

i dont understand this water stuff to well heh


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

water change =)


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Adding salt will also give some relief from nitrite poisoning. Feed sparingly and, like Eric said, do water changes to dilute nitrite levels.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

just any salt or does it have to be the stuff from a lfs


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Table salt, kosher, water softener (as long as it says 99.9% pure salt), aquarium. It doesn't matter... You just need to add a tablespoon if your tank is less than 300 gallons.


----------

